# You wont wish to be him...



## Jetzie (Mar 13, 2005)

poor mouse.. died in 2  secs..


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome pics. I remember a long time ago when i posted a few pics of my blondi eating a mouse, everyone started yelling at me telling me it was wrong and everything....but i think those people realized that many people do it. Its good to see that i'm not the only one.  :clap: 



-Mattyb


----------



## Brando (Mar 13, 2005)

it would probably cost a fortune giving the bigger spiders all they can eat in crickets, so one mouse would probably be better.

Nice pictures btw


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 13, 2005)

I think I would rather die in 2 seconds than suffer. How often do u feed it a mouse? Will it eat all of it?


----------



## Joe1968 (Mar 13, 2005)

very nice ragalis.


----------



## StOrM^ (Mar 13, 2005)

thats one fierce babe. how i hope my Ts are as mean as yours.. maybe my Ts are more gentle like me.    . ur female is getting bored, go get her a pimp!


----------



## death1 (Mar 13, 2005)

thats just AMAZING!


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 14, 2005)

Did it kill it or paralyze it?


----------



## jeffh_x (Mar 14, 2005)

how did u feed the mouse over? did u paralyze it first?


----------



## Shelob (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry for sounding like a total noob here, but what kind of T is that?  It looks like an ornamental of some sort...?

Very beautiful in any case.


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 14, 2005)

Shelob said:
			
		

> Sorry for sounding like a total noob here, but what kind of T is that?  It looks like an ornamental of some sort...?
> 
> Very beautiful in any case.


Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## Jetzie (Mar 14, 2005)

hi, thanks for comments, the mouse was let in fully active, not paralysed or anything (haha i do have full confidence in her, dont I?)
initially the mouse was minding its own business when it poked his nose into the wrong corner. was immidiately swiped in by her frontal legs, and into her fangs. Poor mouse didnt even have a chance to squeal!

My regalis held it for 1-2 secs b4 letting to, but when the mouse touched the ground, it was already motionless. (Wao what potent venom..)

after 5 mins den she picked it up and started feeding.

This morning i found nothing except a ball of fats and tail all webbed up in a corner


----------



## Heartfang (Mar 14, 2005)

I think it's awesome when you feed a mouse to a T.  You get to see the full power that T's really have.


----------



## bonesmama (Mar 14, 2005)

I know it's supposed to be good eats for my T's, I just can't bring myself to do it!! :8o


----------



## Heartfang (Mar 14, 2005)

Do you feel sorry for the cows you eat in hamburgers too?  (Unless your vegetarian, then I know you do)


----------



## Dark (Mar 14, 2005)

Why feel bad for the mouse! Its really lucky to die so quick and painless. My blondi does not kill its food the secound i give him it he usually bites the neck (missies spinal cord) and lets it hang wile he sucks the juices out! . Not plesant. Thats why 2 secounds it lucky! So it sucks to be food for my blondi!

Eric


----------



## herp_house (Mar 14, 2005)

VERY AWESOME! was that a mouse hopper or fuzzy? i just fed one of my T's a nice fat Rat pinkie for the first time. So awesome really makes you think twice sometimes, then i reach my hand in the tank and attempt to handle a colalt. lmao.......   that is one beautiful T!!!


----------



## becca81 (Mar 14, 2005)

I think the reason people make comments of concern with these types of pictures and/or situations is because of the danger to the spider.  A full-grown mouse is capable of killing or injuring the spider if it strikes first.  A spider that is large enough to eat a full-grown mouse is usually quite a hefty investment.  Loosing an expensive spider to a $2 mouse bite (blood loss, etc.) would be quite disheartening.


----------



## Jetzie (Mar 14, 2005)

it's a hopper dudes. but guess the regalis is faster


----------



## becca81 (Mar 14, 2005)

Jetzie said:
			
		

> it's a hopper dudes. but guess the regalis is faster


I agree the the spider is most likely much faster than the mouse.  However, if it doesn't bite it good the first time and the mouse has time to struggle, it could take a bite at one of the legs in defense.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Mar 14, 2005)

That is one beautiful regalis... the mean SOB


----------



## Sting Crazy (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree with the notion that you might want to stun the animal before giving it to the T.  It might not be as facinating to watch, but you wouldn't want to risk losing a favorite pet.


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 15, 2005)

Sting Crazy said:
			
		

> I agree with the notion that you might want to stun the animal before giving it to the T.  It might not be as facinating to watch, but you wouldn't want to risk losing a favorite pet.


The method of stunning is extremely cruel.


----------



## Jetzie (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah i was told to give the mouse a stun b4 putting into the tank. but.. seems cruel.. smacking the head on the wall, knocking it out.. I mean.. im ok with just putting it in the tank , but smacking its head i cant do it.
once i did for stunning was put the mouse in a bag and i spin the bag in full speed for several seconds. the mouse's kindda groggy after tt


----------



## evil_educator (Mar 15, 2005)

lol actually u can break its spine with a single pull then it will die. but thats boring.. so i suggest hitting the head with a big fat spoon. or put it in a piece of cloth, wrap it up then spin it like wheel of fortune.. make it groggy then throw inside...


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2005)

A few years ago, back before I discovered frozen/thawed rodents, I used to buy live rodents to feed to my snake (only had one back then...how time flies lol) and then pre-kill them by placing them in a sock and bludgeoning the sock against a hard surface such as a wall....trust me, you'd have to hit like a wussy to just "knock the mouse out." I had a 100% kill rate using this method, and even had a few "overkill" situations where I hit the mouse too hard and busted it open (not pretty!). 

I know snakes don't need live prey in order to elicit a feeding response (most, not all) but is it the same with spiders? Would a spider even show any interest in a prey item that wasn't alive? For snakes that need their prey to be "alive" I use hemostats and make the rodent "dance" to make it appear as if the rodent is alive....this usuallly works with great success.....perhaps the same would work for a spider?


----------



## FRAZE01 (Mar 15, 2005)

I used to feed my T's a mouse every once in a while,but once they are past fuzzies I would never put a live one in there.It's not worth the chance.


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 16, 2005)

evil_educator said:
			
		

> lol actually u can break its spine with a single pull then it will die. but thats boring.. so i suggest hitting the head with a big fat spoon. or put it in a piece of cloth, wrap it up then spin it like wheel of fortune.. make it groggy then throw inside...


I Reiterate My previous statement!


----------



## Lateralus (Mar 16, 2005)

evil_educator said:
			
		

> lol actually u can break its spine with a single pull then it will die. but thats boring.. so i suggest hitting the head with a big fat spoon. or put it in a piece of cloth, wrap it up then spin it like wheel of fortune.. make it groggy then throw inside...


Come to think of it evil, that's actually pretty interesting. However you left out one tinny little detail. Since when did you ever have the opportunity to actually test out your statement? On your king snake that you only fed pinkies to?

If you could simply arrange for a private screening I’m sure there would be hordes of people queuing up just to catch a glimpse of your "heroics".  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: 

That aside, that's a very nice regalis you have Jetzie. How big is she?

Cheers.


----------



## vespa_bicolor (Mar 16, 2005)

evil_educator said:
			
		

> lol actually u can break its spine with a single pull then it will die. but thats boring.. so i suggest hitting the head with a big fat spoon. or put it in a piece of cloth, wrap it up then spin it like wheel of fortune.. make it groggy then throw inside...



Hahaha....what were you trying to feed? No need for all that trouble (and cruelty   ) to feed tarantulas. Being spun around is a horrible feeling


----------



## David_F (Mar 16, 2005)

Why all the talk about cruelty?  Whether you feed live animals or pre-killed to your pets you're still killing the animal.  Directly or indirectly...it doesn't matter.  It's not a matter of what's natural or unnatural.  I don't feed live mice (I raise and kill them myself) to my animals but that's just my preference.  If I worried about what was cruel none of my pets would get fed.  

Anywho, back on topic.  Nice pics.  P. regalis is a beautiful spider and definitely powerful.


----------



## vespa_bicolor (Mar 16, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> That aside, that's a very nice regalis you have Jetzie. How big is she?


Around 5 inch


----------



## evil_educator (Mar 16, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Come to think of it evil, that's actually pretty interesting. However you left out one tinny little detail. Since when did you ever have the opportunity to actually test out your statement? On your king snake that you only fed pinkies to?
> 
> If you could simply arrange for a private screening I’m sure there would be hordes of people queuing up just to catch a glimpse of your "heroics".  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ...


If you noticed, i said lol in my sentence. Meaning, all that i said was actually dramatic and meant as a joke =)


----------



## Jetzie (Mar 16, 2005)

actually she's almost 6inches (+ -, cant get a good size gauge for several reason  )
basically if u feed rodents to your T. i guess the least cruel method is just let the rodent in as it is, of cuz there's a risk of your T getting injured. But hey! if you're gonna care about both the rodent and T at the same time, i will suggest stick to crickets. haha.


----------



## Lateralus (Mar 17, 2005)

evil_educator said:
			
		

> If you noticed, i said lol in my sentence. Meaning, all that i said was actually dramatic and meant as a joke =)


Ah yes. My bad then. I forgot, you were always the stickler for drama. =)



			
				Jetzie said:
			
		

> actually she's almost 6inches (+ -, cant get a good size gauge for several reason  )
> basically if u feed rodents to your T. i guess the least cruel method is just let the rodent in as it is, of cuz there's a risk of your T getting injured. But hey! if you're gonna care about both the rodent and T at the same time, i will suggest stick to crickets. haha.


Nice, that's a pretty good sized specimen. However, you misunderstood me. I was simply curious about evil's penchant for mayhem and destruction concerning a somewhat conspicuous member of the rodent family.  ;P 

And yes, i do agree with you. Sometimes feeding rodents to a tarantula does wonders for it especially after a moult. However there is still an ever present risk of loosing a prized pet to a cheapskate 5 dollars feeder. Hey you never know. Sh*t happens.     

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 17, 2005)

David_F said:
			
		

> Why all the talk about cruelty?  Whether you feed live animals or pre-killed to your pets you're still killing the animal.  Directly or indirectly...it doesn't matter.


If I can avoid it, I dont kill the prey myself. Due to the fact that if it isnt eaten the animal's life was wasted.


----------



## baboons24 (Mar 18, 2005)

i have a 9inch a.geniculata i throw a mouse about evey 6weeks . my t never has had problem with killing them or coming close to getting hurt. 2 secs and that mouse is chewed up pretty well. she is real heavy eater. i still feed her crickets but she prefers large prey, and will not touch pre-killed food at all. i have tried on several occasions, no go. anything i feed her has to moving around the cage. she will chase hunt whatever i put in her.


----------



## Jetzie (Mar 18, 2005)

ahh genis are great eaters i agree man, almost like a bottomles pit. they dont seem to get full. ahah.


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 18, 2005)

baboons24 said:
			
		

> i have a 9inch a.geniculata i throw a mouse about evey 6weeks . my t never has had problem with killing them or coming close to getting hurt. 2 secs and that mouse is chewed up pretty well. she is real heavy eater. i still feed her crickets but she prefers large prey, and will not touch pre-killed food at all. i have tried on several occasions, no go. anything i feed her has to moving around the cage. she will chase hunt whatever i put in her.



I have never seen a 9 inch genic...would it be possible to see some pics beside a ruler ?? that must be a real monster !! 

Regards, Mike  :clap:


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 20, 2005)

Bump....still hoping to see pics of the "9" inch geniculata beside a ruler...

Regards, Mike  :liar:


----------



## KennethM (Mar 20, 2005)

*Poe eating Mouse*

Nice specimen!!


----------



## smokejuan (Mar 20, 2005)

*B. Boehmi and fuzzies*

I have a large B. boehmi that has been an eating machine since I got her 3 weeks ago. I kid you not that she stands fangs first with front legs pressed agains the glass until you feed her and she is content. A total garabage can. I finally tried fuzzy mice. No worry about damage to spider from rodent. She eats more than my T. blondi of comparable size. I only do this twice a week for the larger girls. the rest of the time I feed almost hand fulls of stuff gut crickets using cricket quincher with calcium and good cricket foods like rep-cal or flukers. My G. aureo (chaco) large female has eaten one fuzzy but sees it as threat more than food..even pinkies. She is the largest  T. I have. I gave up quickly since there is no need to add undo stress to her. I have or will have sixty tarantulas as soon as Botar brings me my big crawshayi female on his way back from the show in St. Louis today. I know some of you have way more bugs but with the slings, subadults and adults it takes a long time to feed and water which is performed every other night. Takes a healthy 1 1/2 to 2 hours and some times more. Then I have a ball python and large tank of fish and cat. I have to quit adopting wayward creatures. The python is the sweetest most calm snake I have ever held. The past owner took good care and must have handled her alot but had to give her up for some reason. I had to donate 40 bucks to petco's save the animals foundation which I still got the best end of the deal for heathy, friendly and a approximately an inch over 3 ft python and I don't mind helping out other creatures.
Sorry for babble...I woke up in good mood this morning and it is a beautiful day here (at least for a few hours) its Missouri.  

Kevin

"Craaaazy white women, always leaves one bullet in gun for self" 
Nervous Elk in "The Villian"


----------



## Vys (Mar 20, 2005)

Do live mice squeal often, when T prey?

Don't think I'd ever feed my dumb tarantulas something that can actually squeal.. regardless though, nice pictures.


----------



## Jetzie (Mar 20, 2005)

er they do if they dont die fast enuff..

the mice that i feed my H.Schmidti to, squeals like a baby,  but the 1 with my pokie... no chance to squeal


----------



## Vys (Mar 21, 2005)

Ever try a guinea pig?


----------



## Jetzie (Mar 21, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> Ever try a guinea pig?


 Argh>..... never... for 1 reason i know she wont have problems killing it, but it does have a problem for me! GPigs are hella expensive considering them as feeders lol!


----------



## shogun804 (Mar 21, 2005)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> Bump....still hoping to see pics of the "9" inch geniculata beside a ruler...
> 
> Regards, Mike  :liar:


i second this..


----------

